# Need help identifying this grass or weed?



## mayosdream (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and signed up to see if anyone can identify this weed and/or grass. It seems to have just showed up in my son's pasture this year and he would like to know if that is a good thing or is it something he needs to eliminate. He has not been able to determine if the cows or horses are eating it yet. Our location is North Central/East Texas, Hopkins County.

















Thanks for your help.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am not familiar with that grass, but we have several knowledgable Texas fellas on here that might be familiar with it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mayosdream (Jul 8, 2015)

Lots of views on this topic - does anyone have a guess even.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If nobody can help you on here, might want to hit the websites of a few ag colleges in your state.

For my state Purdue offered a Forage Handbook that I found to be invaluable in the past.


----------



## DaveW (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm not a grass expert, but I'd start by looking at the genus Panicum, or at least that tribe of grasses--Paniceae I think it's called.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like Velvet Panicum, commonly called Velvet Panic Grass. Might also be the early stage of Deer Tongue. Both grasses look the same to me.


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree with Tim, it looks a lot like Velvet Panicum. Only herbicide I can think of for control right off is Prowl H2O as a pre-emerge but in a pasture setting that might not be feasible.


----------

